# S/A



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are a feww S/A


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beauties, can you fan the hammers like the quick shooting cowboys?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice collection...........


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The one in the middle looks like a little Colt?

Bob Wright


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

It is Bob, Frontier scout duo tone made about 1958, .22 cal.


----------

